# Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)



## DerSchlachter (29. Juni 2009)

*Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

Hallo, ich wende mich dem unten geschilderten Probelm an die Hardware Community in der Hoffnung auf einen Lösungsvorschlag.

Ich bin im Besitz von 2 BenQ FP222WA 22" Monitoren, Auflösung 1680x1050. Diese sind an eine GeForce 8800GTX Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Mein Schreibtisch (etwas abgewandelt) macht es erfoderlich das ich die Original VGA Kabel nicht nutzen kann. Ich habe mir daher bei einem PC Händler eine entsprechende Verlängerung gekauft. Nach Umbau wurde allerding die Max. Auflösung *nicht* geschaltet (1680x1050) bzw. war über die Anzeige (Windows/NVIDIA) nicht auswählbar. Erst als ich die Option " Alle Modi anzeigen" ausgewählt hatte, konnte ich meine Auflösung auswählen. Schließe ich das Originalkabel an, ist die Auflösung sofort wählbar. 

Probleme habe ich aber bei einigen Spielen, im speziellen bei Dawn of War II, hier über Steam. Das Spiel will nicht starten weil es keinen Vollbildmodus findet. 

Zu meinen Fragen:
1. Wie kann ich über STEAM den Bildschirmmodus ändern, die Anleitung die über Steam geschildert wird (Startoption) wirkt *nicht*.   

2. Warum fehlt dem VGA Verlängerungskabel *1 Pin*. Das Originalkabel ist mit allen Pins besetzt. Der Computerhändler konnte mir die Frage nicht beantworten.

3. Gibt es Verlängerungskabel oder lange VGA Kabel mit voller Pin Belegung?

Gruß


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*



DerSchlachter schrieb:


> 2. Warum fehlt dem VGA Verlängerungskabel *1 Pin*. Das Originalkabel ist mit allen Pins besetzt. Der Computerhändler konnte mir die Frage nicht beantworten.



Ist wahrscheinlich Pin 9, der ist normalerweise sowieso nicht belegt.
Ich habe hier auch VGA-Kabel von Monitoren, bei denen noch mehr Pins nicht belegt sind. 



> 3. Gibt es Verlängerungskabel oder lange VGA Kabel mit voller Pin Belegung?



Ja. Der fehlende Pin hat aber keinen Einfluss auf deine Probleme.


----------



## DerSchlachter (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

@OctoCore
Hab mal in der Wikipedia nachgeschlagen:

_Hinweis: DDC1 verwendet Pin 14 (V-Sync) als SCL, allerdings geht nur ein vereinfachtes Datensignal vom Monitor zum PC, DDC2 verwendet dafür Pin 15, unterstützt aber Signale in beide Richtungen und hat mehr Funktionen._

Hier der Quelllink: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VGA_(Anschluss)

*Scheint wohl daran zu liegen, oder?*


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*



DerSchlachter schrieb:


> @OctoCore
> Hab mal in der Wikipedia nachgeschlagen:
> 
> _Hinweis: DDC1 verwendet Pin 14 (V-Sync) als SCL, allerdings geht nur ein vereinfachtes Datensignal vom Monitor zum PC, DDC2 verwendet dafür Pin 15, unterstützt aber Signale in beide Richtungen und hat mehr Funktionen._
> ...



Hm, wenn die Pins vorhanden und verbunden sind, liegt's an Monitor oder Karte, wenn beide nicht vernünftig kommunizieren können, und nicht am Kabel. 
Haben die Monitore keinen DVI-Anschluss, dass du mit Analog-VGA rumwurschtelst?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Hm, wenn die Pins vorhanden und verbunden sind, liegt's an Monitor oder Karte, wenn beide nicht vernünftig kommunizieren können, und nicht am Kabel.
> Haben die Monitore keinen DVI-Anschluss, dass du mit Analog-VGA rumwurschtelst?



Laut Netz hat der schon einen DVI-Eingang - frag mich auch warum er mit VGA rumwurschtelt


----------



## DerSchlachter (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

@OctoCore und @ Eol_Ruin

Ich habe mehr als günstig damals 2 Monitore bekommen. Warum sollte ich sowas ausschlagen? Und zwei neue Monitore NUR wegen DVI kaufen, da weis ich nicht ob das Leistungsverhältnis stimmen würde


----------



## JOJO (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

http://www.team-eventservice.de/mediapool/17/171766/data/VGA.pdf

Unter diesem Link findest Du die Pin Belegung, die Du suchst. Wie schon beschrieben, sollten die Pins belegt sein.

Hier der Link zur Bedienungsanleitung (9. Fehlersuche!)

ftp://217.21.255.101/monitor/lcd/manuals/fp222wa/lcd_monitor_um_user_manual_20061027_191944_ger.pdf


----------



## JOJO (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Laut Netz hat der schon einen DVI-Eingang - frag mich auch warum er mit VGA rumwurschtelt


 
Leider nicht, siehe hier!


ftp://80.252.92.142/monitor/lcd/datasheets/bqde/datenblatt_fp222wa.pdfftp://80.252.92.142/monitor/lcd/datasheets/bqde/benq_g2200wa_datenblatt.pdf


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*



DerSchlachter schrieb:


> Und zwei neue Monitore NUR wegen DVI kaufen, da weis ich nicht ob das Leistungsverhältnis stimmen würde



Okay, danke erstmal für die Erklärung, dass die Teile wirklich analog-only sind.
Das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen. 
Ich persönlich hätte sie ohne DVI nicht einmal geschenkt genommen.

Aber zurück zu deinem Problem.
Da die 1680x1050-Auflösung bei dir nicht automatisch angeboten wird, ist sie in manchen Spielen nicht anwählbar.
Sowas kenne ich auch, denn ich habe noch ein paar ältere Games, die nur vernünftig im 4:3-Seitenverhältnis laufen. Das bedeutet bei meinen 22"er eine Auflösung von 1400x1050, um nicht interpolieren zu müssen. 
Dummerweise bietet der Nvidia-Treiber die Auflösung nicht standardmäßig und darum ist sie nicht immer anwählbar. 
Deshalb erstelle ich sie unter _Benutzerdefinierte Auflösungen verwalten_ (_Erstellen..._). Dann klappts.
Das kannst du auch mit 1680x1050 machen, dann wird die Auflösung von deinen Games bestimmt besser angenommen.


----------



## DerSchlachter (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

@JOJO 
Vielen, vielen Dank! Jetzt verstehe ich das ganze langsam besser. Werde mir ein Kabel nach dem *DDC 1 / 2B* Standard zulegen, dann dürfte es ohne Umstellung gehen. 

Auf das Handbuch wäre ich allerdings nicht gekommen  da hab ich wohl ein wenig gepennt! 

@OctoCore
Die meisten Games oder Anwendungen bekomme ich umgestellt, allerdings sind die *Steam Anwendungen/Spiele* da sehr zickig.

Werde mich mal Sachkundig machen in wie fern DVI zu Analog besser ist. Ich kann mir leider kein Bild davon machen das die Bildqualität gravierend besser ist, wobei ich schon davon ausgehe das DVI der *neue und bessere* Standard ist. 
Derzeit bin ich mit der Bilddarstellung des BenQ äußerst zufrieden bin.

Ich bedanke mich aber nochmals hier für die Hilfe und Tipps bzw. das an der Lösung "gearbeitet" wurde.

Gruß


Nachtrag:
Ist es dieses Kabel welches ich brauche?

Monitorkabel analog 3m, 15-POLIG BELEGT (erforderlich für Button-Less-Displays mit reinem Softwaresetup), 2x HD-DSub-15-Stecker, HIGH QUALITY, 2 Ferritkerne


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*



DerSchlachter schrieb:


> Monitorkabel analog 3m, 15-POLIG BELEGT (erforderlich für Button-Less-Displays mit reinem Softwaresetup), 2x HD-DSub-15-Stecker, HIGH QUALITY, 2 Ferritkerne



Wenn du mit den drei Metern auskommst, ist es im Vergleich zu deinem alten Kabel plus Verlängerung die bessere Alternative, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Zwischenstecker sind der Bildqualität nämlich nicht unbedingt förderlich. Und wenn alle Pins wirklich durchgezogen und belegt sind, liegen Erkennungsprobleme (falls dann immer noch vorhanden) auf jeden Fall nicht am Kabel.


----------



## DerSchlachter (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

Die 3m reichen dicke aus, dann brauch ich auch keine Verlängerung. werde mir mal eins bestellen 
Danke nochmals für die Hilfe und die Antworten.


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

Kurz zur Erklärung warum DVI (und HDMI) grundsätzlich besser sind:

Die Grafikkarte erzeugt ein digitales Signal. Damit sie über VGA zum Monitor übertragen werden kann, wird das Signal in ein analoges umgewandelt. Der Monitor bemüht seine eigene Elektronik, um daraus wieder ein digitales Signal zu gewinnen.

Bei DVI und HDMI wird das Signal ohne Umwandlung direkt digital übertragen. Die beiden Umwandlungsschritte entfallen.

VGA führt daher je nach Qualität der Kabel, der Umwandlung und vor allem auch je nach Auflösung zu unschärferen Bildern. Ich persönlich konnte in der Firma bei einem unsinnig über VGA angeschlossenen 24"-Monitor (1920 x 1200) von der Tür aus sehen, dass mit dem Bild etwas nicht stimmt. So hatten z. B. Buchstaben deutliche Schatten. Das Umstellen auf DVI half sofort.


----------



## DerSchlachter (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

@derLordselbst
Danke für die Info. Werde mir mal ein paar vergleiche im Laden anschauen. Denke anders geht es nicht. Ich bin ja noch ein VHS Kind, da kann man schlechte Qualität etwas ab :9

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Grundsatz Diskussion hier im Forum zum Thema?

*P.S.:Kabel sind angekommen und ALLES funktioniert wieder wie vorher.*


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*



DerSchlachter schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Grundsatz Diskussion hier im Forum zum Thema?


Wozu? Das wäre so, als würde man darüber diskutieren, ob der Papst katholisch ist. 


> P.S.:Kabel sind angekommen und ALLES funktioniert wieder wie vorher.


Also so, wie es sein sollte. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Jason22 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

Gibt es wirklich keinen Ausweg?
Ich hab mir ein günstiges Kabel geholt, weil mein normales grade verschwunden ist, und ich kann jede Auflösung auswälen, nur nicht 1440x900.


----------



## derLordselbst (22. August 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

Versuche es doch mal mit Powerstrip. Das kenne ich zwar noch nicht aus persönlichen Tests, soll aber bei Freunden von mir Auflösungsprobleme behoben haben, bzw. unbekannte Auflösungen auswählbar gemacht haben.

PowerStrip - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Jason22 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit VGA Verlängerung (PIN Belegung)*

Joa kenn ich. Trotzdem Thx 

Die Auflösung kann man mit dem nVidia Control Panel aktivieren, oder man baut sich in Riva Tuner einen eigenen Treiber.

Jetzt muss ich es nurnoch schaffen, dass bei 1440x900x32 @ 75Hz schluss ist


----------

